# Car starting issues 5ktq



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok,
I bought a 5ktq that wasn't running a couple years back but supposedly ran when parked. I found a few guides and things to check. When cranking I got the 2112 rpm/TDC sensor error so testing with a multimeter one was bad so I replaced with a working pull and still got 2112. I then (just in case) switched the harness plugs (so TDC plugged into RPM and vice versa) and the error went away. Everything checks out on the multimeter but the car still will not start. It seems like a lack of spark though checking for fuel I only got one spurt of pressure and then none, so I'm not sure. It seems like the ECU should be trying to start at least.
Do you think that swapping the harnesses to the sensors would cause the ECU to not see an error even though they weren't working (that is if they were right before and somehow hooking them up wrong made the ECU 'think' it was ok)? Because another possibility I think of is the seller told me the flywheel was having issues, lots of dead teeth and felt unbalanced when he dumped the clutch (the reason he parked was a semiunrelated throwout bearing). So I'm wondering if the TDC pin in the flywheel could be missing? I seem to get the correct VAC that the sensors should produce while turning over the engine (seems like the pin must be there to get a signal wave to produce).
At this point I'm thinking of just ripping out the engine and swapping and trying to figure out MegaSquirt, etc etc, but I really wanted to see it run first and I want to use the stock Mac11B ECU and ignition for now and use megasquirt only for fuel.
Thoughts? Prayers?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Car starting issues 5ktq (itjstagame)*

Well I'd swap the sensor connectors back to the way they were. Have you checked to see if it's missing any FW teeth?


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Car starting issues 5ktq (yodasfro)*

That's assuming they were right to begin with though. And that I put them back correctly the last time I took them off (months ago). So I was more hoping someone could give me more information about which is correct based on the information I gave.
I thought it was on SJM, but I had some site that told me the sensor outputs and they're outputting correclty right now, but still now start.


----------

